# Koda "The Wolf Hybrid?" "What do you think?"



## machew4u (Nov 11, 2010)

:rockon:He can unlock doors, jump fences, unlock his kennel from the inside. Ive trained him to sit,speak,lay down, stay, spin, and jump but we havent figured out what he might be and the wife thinks he might be a hybrid, What do you think I'll post more pics later, This is Koda about 4 months old in puppy class @ Pet Smart


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

I think he is a cute dog and seems very intelligent, but I don't see any trace of wolf in him from this picture.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

no..that's not a woofer.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Very cute! He looks like a liver version of my Golden/GSD mix.


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

Super cute. My bet is some sort of Australian Shepherd mix.


----------



## machew4u (Nov 11, 2010)

Just took these pics, Ive had a few people think he might be a auzy sheppard mix, but he shows no signs of sheppard 'qualitys' besides his looks. personally I think he might be a husky/retriever or malamute/retriever.

Thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

I see Aussie in his eyes and general features. How about Aussie/husky? Would explain the lankyness.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Very thin and lanky. I doubt the malamute, but I agree with possible some husky. He looks mostly Australian Shepherd to me!


----------



## machew4u (Nov 11, 2010)

ahh husky/sheppard never thought of that one! definately going to look them up


----------



## sandydj (Sep 27, 2010)

He is beautiful!


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

HuskyXGolden?


----------



## machew4u (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks Sandy! I thought about the husky/retriever mix because hes so hyper and he howls, I kind of wanna try one of those DNA Test for dogs but Ive heard they dont work that great:doh:


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Here's a husky Australian mix that has a similar coloring but is a little chunkier


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Oh my gosh, he is BEAUTIFUL! I'm also going to go with Aussie/Husky mix. Definitely not a wolfdog though.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

I see nothing "wolfy" about him at all!...I think he looks like a Husky/GSD/Golden mix.:wave:


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

I agree, I do not see any wolfdog there either.


----------



## twinkle243 (Jan 5, 2011)

Here is a picture of my 10 month old wolfdog when he was about 4 months old and then again when he was about 6 months. This is not me in the picture. This will give you an idea of the look of the wolfdog.
You're dog is way to social to be a wolfdog. My Kodiak (yakers) is shy of people, enjoys the fine art of upholstery destruction and loves treats. He is housetrained after many months of hard work. They are wonderful however you really have to be dedicated and well versed in "dog". 
you're baby sounds extrordinary. Be proud of him.


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

woww, he is stunning! And I agree with Australian Shepherd/Husky


----------

